# Found 2 mini manchas...



## Electra552 (Aug 23, 2013)

Found 2 mini lamanchas for sale..going to get both... Doe and a buckling


----------



## Electra552 (Aug 23, 2013)

And the other...will be weaned about by Christmas)


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

cute!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Just adorable! Congrats!


----------



## CAjerseychick (Sep 21, 2013)

Yes congratulations they are beautiful!


----------



## LeahMeit (Sep 16, 2013)

Cuties!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Wow... Those are beautiful!!! Can't wait for my mini manchas (about 5 months away)


----------



## dayofthunder (Aug 23, 2013)

Awe so sweet!!!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Awe, cute


----------



## Pygmygoatluver (Feb 26, 2013)

Their both adorable! I love that back and white one


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

So happy you found some minis!


----------



## dayofthunder (Aug 23, 2013)

Awe so precious!


----------



## sandraH (Mar 1, 2013)

Ah love them!


----------



## JulieP (Jul 17, 2013)

Very sweet;->!


----------



## billyjane (Nov 11, 2013)

Very cute! Congrats!! Your going to love them!


----------

